# Did she just miscarry?



## Fishychix (Apr 24, 2021)

So I was sitting here next to my rabbit eating breakfast and I look over and saw this weird pink bean in her poo pile. She had just peed apparently and was still sitting in it trying to clean herself. I scooched her out so I could clean it up. Did she just miscarry?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2021)

It kind of looks like it to me but let me get others for you
@Ridgetop , @Baymule  @ Bunnylady.  @ Farmerjan. @promiseacres


----------



## Fishychix (Apr 24, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> It kind of looks like it to me but let me get others for you
> @Ridgetop , @Baymule  @Bunnylady


Thanks!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 24, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Thanks!


Someone  will have the correct answer for you shortly


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 24, 2021)

Not a rabbit breeder but it looks very much like it is a miscarried fetus....


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 24, 2021)

Could be a miscarriage, but rabbits usually don't miscarry - they reabsorb their fetii.   However, it could also be a false pregnancy or leftovers after reabsorbtion.  It looks like leftover bits I have found if the doe does not clean up well after giving birth.  It could also be that the kit was born dead.

You didn't say when you bred the doe, what breed or size she is.  This would help identify what happened.  Is this her first litter?

You have 2 options.  
1.  Put in a nest box now and see if she produces any other kits.  
2.  Breed her back to the buck *tomorrow.  *If this was a miscarriage, she will be at her most fertile for the next 3 days and will want to breed.
3.  If you try to breed her to the buck and she refuses him and growls, she may still be pregnant.


----------



## Fishychix (Apr 24, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> Could be a miscarriage, but rabbits usually don't miscarry - they reabsorb their fetii.   However, it could also be a false pregnancy or leftovers after reabsorbtion.  It looks like leftover bits I have found if the doe does not clean up well after giving birth.  It could also be that the kit was born dead.
> 
> You didn't say when you bred the doe, what breed or size she is.  This would help identify what happened.  Is this her first litter?
> 
> ...


Yes, that would have been helpful! She is a San Juan and was bred at the beginning of the month. She has been bred several times and did finally produce a couple of still borns in March. I don't think she’ll be a breeder for me ☹️


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 24, 2021)

That is a shame, but if she has had this much trouble producing kits for you you are smart to pull her from the breeding pool.  You wouldn't even want to keep any of her kits as breeding stock with that history.


----------



## Fishychix (Apr 24, 2021)

Ridgetop said:


> That is a shame, but if she has had this much trouble producing kits for you you are smart to pull her from the breeding pool.  You wouldn't even want to keep any of her kits as breeding stock with that history.


She and the buck are so sweet though. Oh well 🤷🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️  Its a blessing in disguise likely.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 25, 2021)

I found 3 somethings similar under a bred doe's cage a few weeks ago, she did not have any kits. She's had a good litter prior so am trying again.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Apr 28, 2021)

Fishychix said:


> Yes, that would have been helpful! She is a San Juan and was bred at the beginning of the month. She has been bred several times and did finally produce a couple of still borns in March. I don't think she’ll be a breede
> 
> 
> Fishychix said:
> ...


----------



## messybun (Apr 28, 2021)

I’ve heard of things called “peanuts” they occasionally survive for a few hours but just don’t make it long. Occasionally they can come alone, sometimes you will have a few mixed in with a normal litter. I don’t know if they’re underdeveloped, or didn’t get attached properly. 
That’s my best guess? That honestly looks like an organ of some sort, but I have no clue how that could work.


----------



## Kusanar (Apr 29, 2021)

messybun said:


> I’ve heard of things called “peanuts” they occasionally survive for a few hours but just don’t make it long. Occasionally they can come alone, sometimes you will have a few mixed in with a normal litter. I don’t know if they’re underdeveloped, or didn’t get attached properly.
> That’s my best guess? That honestly looks like an organ of some sort, but I have no clue how that could work.


Peanuts are when the kit gets 2 dwarf genes. It is always safest to breed a dwarf (1 dwarf gene) to a non dwarf as you will only get non dwarf and dwarf with no peanuts.


----------

